# Spring snow goose trip



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm new to this forum, but I have hunted the opening week in ND the last 3 years for ducks and geese. I am interesed in a spring snow goose hunt next year and will be staying in the Harvey area. What are your best recommendations and are there any reputable guides in that area. Can a person actually succeed doing it themselves, or would you guys recommend a good guide? I really appreciate any good guidance you can give.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Yes you can do it by yourself.



















You don't need a guide. Harvey is probably not the best area to hunt in the spring unless you can time the migration perfectly. I would go south of there. Land owners are very willing to let you hunt as long as you don't tear up the fields.

Follow the migration reports on this website and you will have a good idea of what is going on.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. How many decoys would you recommend for this trip? I will drive as far as I need to find the birds. Do you have an area that you would recommend farther to the south?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

It changes year to year but the best area is usually between highway 281 and 32 south of Interstate 94. Then moving Northwest into Stutsman County. I've heard the area around Harvey can be good at times but it seems that the birds start to spread out when they get north of I94.

We hunt over 500-1500 northwinds but you can shoot birds with much less. Scouting and being in the right spot is really really important.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you very much. The people there in ND are the nicest people anywhere I have been. It wouldn't take much for me to move!!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

GG is right...there are opportunities for free lancing...but days like the ones pictured above were done over at least 500 decoys with eCallers. If you want a good decoy hunt it is nice to have a good spread with eCallers. If you want to have a fun hunt you don't need that big of spread...but it improves the odds of a big day.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

What types of decoys and e-callers would you recommend?


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Would any of you guys be interested in guiding two of us in the spring on snow goose hunts?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope you are not phrasing that the right way, you might want to rephrase that as does anyone want to hookup for a hunt this spring.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

I apologize. Does anyone want to hook up for a spring hunt this spring for snows. My friend and I sure would appreciate it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't think you'll have any problems hooking up with anyone. they will gladly help you to keep you from using a guide. and yes you can do it on your own.


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

I know there is no way to be exact, but if you had to plan a few days in March, what time frame, (first, middle, or end of March) would you guys anticipate?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I would say late March BUT it really depends on the weather. It might be too early but it's hard to say.

Last spring we started on March 12 but were very close to the SD border.
There wasn't much snow last winter either.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

Spring is such a hit and miss...
a> Really frickin muddy if any snow over the winter or rain in the spring
b> It can be March 6th or April 15th not even kidding and it doesn't last long
c> I've only been successful 2 times out of about 15 or so. I do a lot better in the fall.

All determined on weather... :eyeroll:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

screw Cancun, I'm goin' snow goose huntin for Spring Break, sure would save a lot of money :beer:


----------



## duckmaster24 (Oct 12, 2004)

Amen brother!! Let me know and I'll go with ya!!


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> screw Cancun, I'm goin' snow goose huntin for Spring Break, sure would save a lot of money


Never under estimate the cost of snow goose hunting, might be cheaper to go to Cancun.... :lol:

:beer:


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Yeah,

Unless you want to sleep in your truck or decoy trailer. Finding the birds isn't cheap either (gas 2 bucks a gallon). Mexico might be cheaper. Especially when you add in 3 cases of ammo. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

who would want to go to mexico and see a bunch of young ladies in bikini's when you could go get all muddy and chase some snows. :lol:


----------

